# Has anyone used Mirena?



## kris4913 (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't know what thread to put this in, but due to a superficial blood clot in my arm in April, I can no longer take BC pills. Not to TMI, but my cycle has been just awful since - heavy, lasting 12+ days, wicked cramps, etc. I finally decided to make an appointment with my gyno to discuss if there were any options to help me. She didn't think a pill or anything with estrogen would be a good option for me but did recommend the Mirena IUD since it is progesterone only and such a lower dose/release due to its close location to the target organs. 
She recommended doing the insertion while on my period so she said to call to schedule once it starts. I am not sure if I want to try it or not but I have some time to think about it. Looking at reviews online, people either love it or hated it & couldn't wait to have it removed. It seems like the risk of side effects is low, but when they do happen, they seem quite awful. I know people only go online to review things (whether cars, appliances, etc) when they have had a bad experience, so I am assuming that explains so many negative ones.
I am 29 and have never had kids & my husband & I are quite sure that we do not want to have children. IUD's use to only be recommended for women that have had kids to due it being harder to insert & higher potential for it being expelled. I am hoping it can make I cycle better and would like the added contraceptive benefits - since we don't want kids, condoms just don't seem like enough for me. Plus being on your period for 2 weeks every month kind of puts a hold on intimacy.
I would appreciate any experiences with it from those willing to share.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've never used Mirena, but I've been on Depo (which also does not contain estrogen) now for almost 4 years, and have loved every minute of it! Every 3 months I was losing 7-10 lbs on it doing nothing extra, and no periods since Dec. 2008.  Well, I take that back. I had some VERY light spotting this past June, but it was the first time in almost 4 years, so I'm pretty sure that was because of my hypo-hell state for RAI. (And I didn't have it this time around on my shot cycle.) With my age now, and the length of time I've been on depo, my doc said I "could" just get my tubes tied, but I'm not sure I want to give up the lack of Aunt Flo visits!  My weight loss has totally reversed in the past few months, but again I'm pretty sure that's due to thyroid issues and not the B.C.


----------



## kris4913 (Aug 2, 2012)

I had wondered about the shot as well & also NuvaRing (has estrogen but very low amounts). I know there are so many different options out there and they affect everyone differently, but I was nervous that if I didn't like the shot & it gave me bad side effects that I would just be "stuck" with it and would have to ride it out for the 3 months. I liked the idea of the Mirena because if it didn't go over well with my system I could have it removed. But I am also slightly uneasy about the idea of something foreign being in me, but I was nervous the first time I started the pill too about 7yrs ago - so maybe it's more just being nervous about something new.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I have my second one in.

I haven't had a period in several years.

I also have a sister age 47 who has not had any kids, and she is also on her second. Mirena.

Until recently, it also relieved me of my monthly migraines.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Also, the people who seem to hate it, may also have

a. done poorly on any hormonal BC

b. I believe they also may have had a thyroid problem.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I use the Nuvaring & love it, but I understood it to have the same blood clot risks as the pill.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

kris4913 said:


> I had wondered about the shot as well & also NuvaRing (has estrogen but very low amounts). I know there are so many different options out there and they affect everyone differently, but I was nervous that if I didn't like the shot & it gave me bad side effects that I would just be "stuck" with it and would have to ride it out for the 3 months. I liked the idea of the Mirena because if it didn't go over well with my system I could have it removed. But I am also slightly uneasy about the idea of something foreign being in me, but I was nervous the first time I started the pill too about 7yrs ago - so maybe it's more just being nervous about something new.


Something to consider, maybe... Consider where you are on your insurance as far as meeting deductibles/out of pocket maxes. While you would be "stuck" with that first depo for 3 months, like you said, I think that Depo would be the one to try first, ESPECIALLY if you haven't yet met your deductible or anything. A shot of Depo for me, before I hit my deductible, was about $80. I have no clue what the cost for Mirena is, but I'm fairly certain that it's nothing close to that. After hitting my deductible, it was about $15 (my ins. pays 80/20 after hitting deductibles), and since I've hit my out of pocket, my ins. covers 100% as of April. Granted, if you're like me and have hit your out of pocket, you can do whatever you like (and I'd do the HIGHER paying one if I were going through this at this point in time - if they'll pay 100%, might as well get your money's worth!), but if you're a self pay, or haven't hit deductibles, if you're just "testing the waters", the lower priced one would "probably" be the better way to go.

Don't think that I'm asking you to share anything financially, or to share where you are on deductibles and such. Just want to give you something to consider that might have possibly been overlooked.


----------



## kris4913 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good thoughts about $. I did look into the Mirena costs because it can be quite significant (say $500-1000 depending on provider). Luckily (or maybe unluckily, haha) I have more than met my deductible for the year and I am very close to my max out of pocket. My insurance said I would have to pay 10% of the cost of the device & dr visit to put it in. When I was on the pill my co pay was only $10/month for several years but then jumped to $40/month this year so I figure it isn't much price difference than a couple months of my old prescription. So much to think about - why is being a woman such a pain sometimes hahaha!
I do appreciate everyone's suggestions & thoughts!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Cost of the Mirena depends upon your insurance plan.
Mine was based on a non formulary drug I think and was $70 Out of pockey.
My sister's only cost her $15 on her plan.

Depends on whether it is cheaper to bill as a medical or a prescription expense. 
Since I hadn't met my deductible, I went through Rx
Plan.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*I was on the Depo shot. It was the cause (along with minor surgery) of my bilateral DVT's and PE in March 2012. My family doc said it was okay, but all other docs I discussed (hemotologist, vascular, hospitalists) said it was NOT okay with a clotting problem! Depo does have the progesterone in it as the Mirena does. Please review/get second opinion before going this route!*


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a little Late here but I thought I'd like to add. I have the implanon. It's the little stick in your arm. You only have it in for three years at a time. I've stopped having periods. I was originally put on it because my periods were heavy and I was having like Bactria infections after and it hurt my kidneys. Like I wanted to rip my uturas out lol and I was with a my boyfriend but we both didn't want kids. So I got it. It was covered under my health plan at the time. I'm not with the boyfriend anymore but I still haven't had any periods and its not even noticeable. It's just another idea.


----------

